# Spray painting technique



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi. i was confronting my employees painting skills with this what i could find on Youtube, but made no conclussion.
Please have a look. Maybe some tips will come up.


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

The fact you made no conclusion isnt suprising to me. the video is showing 2 guys ( I question why you would use two guys in such a small area doesnt make alot of sense to me) spraying the easiest surface possible. get a video of someone spraying some steel doors with a ff tip and making them look perfect and then maybe you will have somthing to go with. I emphasize maybe, cuz personaly I dont judge my employees by videos I saw on the net.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess I am not fully understanding the question.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Instead of having the second guy spraying in a small area over drywall maybe he should be back rolling. 

Stop with the arching motions and try to maintain a constant distance from the substrate. 

You must go through a ton of paint. The tips sound blown out and you are laying on a ton of paint. Are those 3/4 inch hoses? They look huge!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Instead of having the second guy spraying in a small area over drywall maybe he should be back rolling.
> 
> Stop with the arching motions and try to maintain a constant distance from the substrate.
> 
> You must go through a ton of paint. The tips sound blown out and you are laying on a ton of paint. Are those 3/4 inch hoses? They look huge!


I think he found a video on youtube to compare his guys to. I would of suggested the back rolling as well but I am not sure if that is how his guys do it.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm I didn't see the guys back rolling at all, I should take a video when I am spraying, not because I'm being c0cky or something but even when I am spraying by myself I still back roll primer no matter what (and for this small area I would probably send only one guy spraying and backrolling), I can get away with small ceilings with not back roll no walls but this doesn't look right to me...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

They did that in less than 5 minutes.I think they still had time, before it set up to much, to grab a roller & start back rolling.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I dont know......I'm thinking one of them has to be Nate 'cause they aint wearing whites.:whistling2:


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

looks like the drywall is no where close to being finished enough for slickwall. the butt joints arent busted out and it looks like they hit the nails one at a time. id hate to see that ceiling with all that light pouring in after it dries. if youre trying to get ur guys ro do this kind of work mabe you should raise the bar a little.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd like to see them spraying a tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It would be RUN CITY!!!!!!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That looked way too heavy to me, I thought farmers painted better than that.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, something came to mind. The video is 4 minutes and the guys seem to be doing equal work, they should probably learn to not meet at the same place when spraying but its safe to say that one guy could spray that section which looks to be about half the room in 8 minutes. Im pretty certain I could have rolled that room entirely in 8 minutes (cutting-in is minimal) and not had to clean up 2 guns.

Also, I wondered why they used such a small fan pattern.


----------



## warczykikiEUpainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for all replies. Tips are graco 517 racx. They leave no side marks and have good pattern. They had no one to learn form just as me when i started, this is why i posted this video. There is alot of chat about backrolling. Why do we need to do this, when after it dried it looked perfect, and the paint was holding good to surface. Pait usage is about 0,18 ltr per sq meter, is it too much in your opinion? Before the finall coat we cover all external light sources (windows etc.) and grab 200W bulbs to find all things that may affect the finall look of surface.Drywall before sanded had three coats of joint compound.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I dont know......I'm thinking one of them has to be Nate 'cause they aint wearing whites.:whistling2:



I see what you did there...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Too funny Nate!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

No offense, but how did this post make it this far? I asked for your abuse on my website and got one reply?


----------

